# Kendo boots ??



## Steel Panther (Jul 27, 2020)

Has anyone tried the Kendo boots from Burton ...... I tried a pair on in shop and they felt really nice my TM2s will need replacing shortly


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

I was really tempted (ended-up with imperials). I don't remember where (might have been Burton's website review section) but somebody said they were quite close to the old Sabbath, which I absolutely loved. Can't help you more than that though.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

I have a pair of 2020. They are super comfortable and feel great. I've never tried them on the hill because I'm worried that I'll get sick of tying that up everyday. Size 9 if you're interested.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

ek9max said:


> I have a pair of 2020. They are super comfortable and feel great. I've never tried them on the hill because I'm worried that I'll get sick of tying that up everyday. Size 9 if you're interested.


I’m sorry, my sarcasm detector isn’t great on forums but: are you serious? Have people gotten so lazy that tying lace boots 1-2 times in a whole day is a chore and a deterrent to using a pair of boots?


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Surgeon said:


> I’m sorry, my sarcasm detector isn’t great on forums but: are you serious? Have people gotten so lazy that tying lace boots 1-2 times in a whole day is a chore and a deterrent to using a pair of boots?


sorry. Should have mentioned that I injured my hand pretty bad in my earlier years and it would give me issues.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

ek9max said:


> sorry. Should have mentioned that I injured my hand pretty bad in my earlier years and it would give me issues.


Gotcha. Makes a lot more sense...


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Surgeon said:


> Gotcha. Makes a lot more sense...


Also I'm old as [email protected]


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

ek9max said:


> Also I'm old as [email protected]


I’m 40, been riding for 30. You beat that?


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Surgeon said:


> I’m 40, been riding for 30. You beat that?


40. Been riding 6. Still not great at it either. Lol.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

ek9max said:


> 40. Been riding 6. Still not great at it either. Lol.


Nice. Now we can be old and cranky together...


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Surgeon said:


> Nice. Now we can be old and cranky together...


deal


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

ek9max said:


> deal


You smell like Bengay. I can share my Ensure at lunch time.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Surgeon said:


> Nice. Now we can be old and cranky together...


Pesky kids.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Snow Hound said:


> Pesky kids.


We’re meddling kids Scooby.


----------

